# How to feed a thumbnail



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

One thing that I am unsure of is feeding the thumbs. How do I feed and most and know they won't get out. I searched but nothing that I needed to no showed, so I am asking how do I get the fruit flies in the tank and the frogs won't jump out?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Try to get with one of those local hobbyists that are close to you and ask them to show you.

Didn't you meet with someone that had a dart frog collection recently?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes I saw Megan, really nice answered all me and my moms questions. We didn't get to see them feed. I have to say seeing her collection made my mom go a little uneasy, I really liked hers

thanks Megan!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

the day I find that out 100% I will let you know. No matter what I do i still get some excapees. I cut the top off a water bottle, inverted it and tapped it back to gether. put about a Inch of apple juice banana mixture in it and set it on the floor behind the rack as a fly trap. I also seal the doors with airline tubing. the most effective method I have had success with is stuffing a film can with some banana and sticking it in the viv. The flys will flock to it and not try escaping the tank. Also makes for a feeding station for the frogs. As the banana breaks down maggots hatch out and serve as a nice snack for the frogs as well. Springtials and other mircro fauna flock to the station as well. Once its all icky I just toss the film can and put a new one in with the next feeding. The vents on the front of zoo meds and exoterras seem to leak them pretty bad. I am pretty sure you can snap the vents apart and line the inside with window screen to help seal them off altho I have not done that on any of my tanks even though I should. 

I have not had any issues with escapees. Usualy once the door lach makes that loud click the frogs take cover and don't budge until I am done in their tank.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

When the front of the tank is opened, frogs usually either stay where they are or dart for cover, either the nearest hole or towards the back of the tank. I've never had one jump out towards me. The only escapes I've had where when I had my hand in the tank and they jumped out away from my hand. Calmer species will sit and watch while you dump flies in, or come up to get them, but I've never seen a frog actively try to escape like a cat or dog might.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the only time you will witness a frog actively trying to escape is with wild caught frogs. Ones breed in captivity don't seem to have the desire to leave their luxury box's.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've never had my thumbs try to excape, though I have had the male variabilis jump onto my hand when it is inside the tank feeding twice.

Zac


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover

Before I feed my thumbs, I look to make sure they aren't near the door. If they are, and they don't run away when they see me, I come back later. Some of the more experienced people might go ahead and feed but I get nervous. 

If they aren't in sight, I open the door enough to easily get my arm through to dump the flies. The other hand holds the door, ready to close if needed.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I just make sure they are not near the door before I open it. Me opening the door and tapping on the cup to keep the flies from trying to climb around the sides of their dusting cup when Im tipping it into the tank, usually sends the frogs into hiding. By the time they come back out of hiding, the flies are all over the tank and the frogs hunt them. Later I add a piece of apple as a feeding station to lure the remaining flies to a single location, but have only witnessed one of my frogs feeding off of it one time.


----------



## dclarke2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I found it best to feed them as soon as you turn on the lights that way they are just waking up and there not moving around in there tank as much.I also tried not to put leaf litter right by the door so they couldn't hind under it and jump out.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> One thing that I am unsure of is feeding the thumbs. How do I feed and most and know they won't get out. I searched but nothing that I needed to no showed, so I am asking how do I get the fruit flies in the tank and the frogs won't jump out?


i have a simple method.
in the top of my tanks i cut a hole in the screen. i insert the appropriate size funnel. i leave the funnel all the time. when i start tapping and dumping bugs in the funnel the frogs sit there and wait for the goodies. i don open my tanks unless i really need to.
i guess w thumbs u just need to be sure they cant get through the funnel  use an appropriate size.

ive had 1 frog escape. i was working in the tank and i didnt see how he got past me. it was a leuc. so im sitting in my chair and i had a feeling something wasnt right. and i kept looking near the baseboard and sure enough after awhile i see a yellow/black thing hop on the floor. poor guy was dirty from dog hair and dust lol. that frog was so happy to go back into his viv it was ridiculous. these guys dont try to escape i dont think. i think if anything they just try to get away from the giant predator in the cage otherwise they seem content. 

also keep a clean FF culture cup near by so u can catch it w a cup if an escape happens, always best not to touch the frog and stress it out more.

hope this helped


----------

